# Amazon Prime $73 this weekend for new folk



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Per AppAdvice.com, Amazon is offering Prime for $73 this weekend.

The deal is only available to new members and will start on Friday, Jan. 15 at 9 p.m. PT and conclude at 11:59 p.m. local time on Sunday, Jan. 17.

Go here to sign up after the offer starts on Friday.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good deal!  I'll pass this on to my son as he was considering getting his own membership. Right now he is on ours for expedited shipping, but would like to stream some movies and can't do that.


----------

